# Millport Trip Sunday July 17th



## thecraw (Apr 8, 2011)

Just gauging interest in the above trip.

So far the following people have expressed an interest.

Stevek1969
Scott1505
Algar5
Farneyman
Andy
thecraw

Possibles

Grumps
Davie Brown 


Any other chaps fancy a day across the water? I'll confirm things and prices shortly.

http://www.millportgolfclub.co.uk/Millport_Golf_Club/Welcome.html

And here is JJF69 and I's trip from earlier this year.


http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk//showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/287906/an/0/page/1#287906

Anyone who wants to come along will be more than welcome,a nice relaxing day away.


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 8, 2011)

You should be watching The Open.....


----------



## thecraw (Apr 8, 2011)

You should be heating bottles!


----------



## SammmeBee (Apr 8, 2011)

You should be heating bottles!
		
Click to expand...

Old school...he's like me - straight from the fridge!!


----------



## Iaing (Apr 8, 2011)

Could be up for it Crawford.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 9, 2011)

So far the following people have expressed an interest.

Stevek1969
Scott1505
Algar5
Farneyman
Andy
thecraw

Possibles

Grumps
Davie Brown
Iaing


----------



## thecraw (Apr 9, 2011)

So far the following people have expressed an interest. Iaing now confirmed.

Stevek1969
Scott1505
Algar5
Farneyman
Andy
thecraw
Iaing

Possibles

Grumps
Davie Brown

Three four balls would be ideal.


----------



## AMcC (Apr 9, 2011)

Have you a new mobile number, wondered who had sent me a text ??  Wife's birthday that weekend, will let you know as soon as, would love to go though

Alan


----------



## Bunkers (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply craw, i'd be up for this!  

Could you arrange similar weather as the Machrihanish weekend if possible?


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 10, 2011)

can you add to the list 2 more dundee tinks, paul and bobby mate if thats ok


----------



## golfcitydweller (Apr 10, 2011)

craw,  stick ma name down for it as well please ...cheers neeb`s


----------



## algar5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Crawford,

Put Ian's name down as well. He's on holiday at the moment but he will be going.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 10, 2011)

Stevek1969
Scott1505
Algar5
Farneyman
Andy
thecraw
Iaing
golfcitydweller
bunkers
Bobby White
Paul Mullan
Ian Preston

Possibles

Grumps
Davie Brown


----------



## Steviebhoy (Apr 11, 2011)

Craw put my name down for this plus 1 as well if ok


----------



## thecraw (Apr 11, 2011)

No bother. Thats potentially 16. Room for 4 more.


----------



## AMcC (Apr 11, 2011)

Add my name as well.

good to go !


----------



## thecraw (Apr 11, 2011)

Stevek1969
Scott1505
Algar5
Farneyman
Andy
thecraw
Iaing
golfcitydweller
bunkers
Bobby White
Paul Mullan
Ian Preston
Steviebhoy +1
AMcC
Grumps

Possibles
Davie Brown 

Thats us at 16.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 13, 2011)

Sunday 17th July booked.

I will update with a price for the day next weeek, the secretary is onholiday at the moment.

thecraw


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 13, 2011)

Plus 1 for me too. Crawford, if your still speaking to me ;-)


----------



## thecraw (Apr 14, 2011)

Up too 17.

Fabian and Stevie name and shame your mates.

Room for 3 more.


----------



## Steviebhoy (Apr 15, 2011)

Craw the person who coming with me is Thomas.

If you need anymore body to help fill this this up lets know and i'll get some


----------



## Andy (Apr 15, 2011)

Craw,

Martin & Stephen going also.

I'll text you 

Andy


----------



## martybhoy1888 (Apr 15, 2011)

count me in  hows all the boys doing???


----------



## thecraw (Apr 16, 2011)

19 IF MY CALCULATIONS ARE CORRECT. 

One more for the magical 20. 20 will suffice numbers wise.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 20, 2011)

Gents,

Mr Reid has done me a wonderful deal of Â£25 a head for the golf and a meal after for Â£7. A weekend green fee is usually Â£32 so its a a good 20%+ discount that he has kindly chopped off the green fee.

Add in ferry etc, talking about a grand total of Â£40. How does that grab you?


----------



## thecraw (Apr 20, 2011)

Right.

Golf Â£25
Meal Â£7
Ferry Â£4.90
Rtn bus Â£3
Sweep Â£2


Â£42 plus whatever else you spend on drinks, and in your own 4 ball games.

Not a bad deal. 

There will be a private bus put on by Millport GC which is Â£60 return from the boat to the golf club. Great value, works out a Â£3 a skull. Absolutely champion deal.

I had to pay a ten pound deposit today which is returnable if the Dundee boys don't steal the soap!!!!!


----------



## stevek1969 (Apr 20, 2011)

That will be the first time you lot will have seen soap then , thats why he wanted a deposit,mind there's Fifers going can they be trusted


----------



## thecraw (Apr 20, 2011)

Stevek1969
Scott1505
Algar5
Farneyman +1
Andy
thecraw
Iaing
golfcitydweller
bunkers
Bobby White
Paul Mullan
Ian Preston
Steviebhoy +1
AMcC
Grumps
Stephen McAteer
Martin McAteer


Still room for a little yin!


----------



## thecraw (Apr 21, 2011)

SOLD OUT.

Andy H Snr is on the bus.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 21, 2011)

Wouldnt be the same without Papa Smurf!


----------



## thecraw (May 17, 2011)

Guys,

Just checking that everyone is still up for a trip "doon the waatter". Its been a few weeks since this post was live and its dropped off the first page.

Not seen Stevie on the forum for a while.


Crawford.


----------



## Andy (May 21, 2011)

Aye x 2

Andy


----------



## Iaing (May 25, 2011)

I'll be there Crawford.

Bring your hard hat!


----------



## thecraw (May 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GfHtLQT1CAk&feature=related


I found this. Its not great but its an idea.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 2, 2011)

Its happening again, we're growing. My mate Nicky wanted to come so that put me up to 21, Tiger_Moods has decided to join us as well with his brother also a potential.

Space for 1 more body and that'll take us up to 24.

Any takers?????

6X4 balls.

thecraw


----------



## granters (Jun 2, 2011)

Only on the condition no-one laughs at my clubs mind! There'll be a signed disclaimer at the 1st tee...


----------



## granters (Jun 3, 2011)

Craw- pm awaiting re the bro.

Inthecup i think he's calling himself on here, will double check. I call him substantially worse than that...


----------



## thecraw (Jun 3, 2011)

CHEERS, ONE SPOT LEFT.

DONT BE SHY.


----------



## Moff (Jun 5, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## thecraw (Jun 6, 2011)

Steve Kemlo (Stevek1969)
Scott Aikman (Scott1505)
Alan Russell (Algar5)
Fabian Greenan (Farneyman +1)
Andy Hayne (Andy)
Crawford Kilpatrick (thecraw)
Iain Gray (Iaing)
Euan Cameron (golfcitydweller)
Raymond Oliphant (bunkers)
Bobby White
Paul Mullan
Ian Preston
Steviebhoy +1
Alan McCaw (AMcC)
Mike Buchanan (Grumps)
Stephen McAteer
Martin McAteer
Grant McKay (Inthecup)
Crawford McKay (Tiger_Moods)
Paul Moffat (Moff)
Nicky Beattie
Andy Hayne Snr.

24, 6X4 balls. I'll update nearer the time. Just noticed this trip is on Open Sunday, so if anyone wants to pull out to watch the Open, do it now not the week before.


----------



## Steviebhoy (Jun 6, 2011)

Unfortunate Iâ€™m going to have to pull my name out for this meet as ended up booking a holiday at weekend with HID which means am going to be away over this weekend. 

Was looking forward to the meet as well but canâ€™t moan at 2 weeks in Cancun


----------



## thecraw (Jun 6, 2011)

Bloody typical. No probs Stevie, glad you let me know with plenty of time to spare.


2 spots available again.


----------



## granters (Jun 6, 2011)

As a small side note Craw, you got mine and the brother's user names mixed up. Just to avoid any confusion


----------



## thecraw (Jun 9, 2011)

Still got two spaces available.

Calling all weegies, buddies, unwashed Inverclydeians and web footed Ayrshiremen, get cracking and come along to the Isle of Cumbrae for a day oot!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 15, 2011)

Now had another call off!

Any of the Scottish lads feel the need for a trip, come on now dont be shy!


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 16, 2011)

Take out my plus 1.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 16, 2011)

This is going well, now down to 19!

Fanbloodytastic.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 22, 2011)

Think I may have press ganged a 20th member, just waiting for confirmation, ie he's asking the wife!!!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 28, 2011)

Back to 20 again chaps.

Cheers to super sub Ali Wright.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 28, 2011)

Steve Kemlo (Stevek1969)
Scott Aikman (Scott1505)
Alan Russell (Algar5)
Fabian Greenan (Farneyman)
Crawford Kilpatrick (thecraw)
Iain Gray (Iaing)
Euan Cameron (golfcitydweller)
Raymond Oliphant (bunkers)
Bobby White
Paul Mullan
Ian Preston
Alan McCaw (AMcC)
Mike Buchanan (Grumps)
Stephen McAteer
Martin McAteer
Grant McKay (Granters)
Crawford McKay (Inthecup)
Paul Moffat (Moff)
Nicky Beattie
Ali Wright


PROVISIONAL DRAW (WITHOUT ANY MORE CALL OFFS!)

GAME 1

Euan Cameron
Alistair Wright
Iain Gray
Crawford Kilpatrick

GAME 2

Steve Kemlo
Paul Moffat
Scott Aikman
Alan Russell

GAME 3 

Raymond Oliphant
Ian Preston
Fabian Greenan
Stephen McAteer

GAME 4

Grant McKay
Paul Mullan
Alan McCaw
Bobby White

GAME 5

Mike Buchanan
Crawford McKay
Martin McAteer
Nicky Beattie

I'll update times for the boat etc later this week.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 4, 2011)

Good work Crawford. Keep it up!


----------



## thecraw (Jul 5, 2011)

Can everyone be in Largs for 1100hrs please.

The ferry will leave Largs at 1115 and the bus will pick us up at Cumbrae Slip and take us to the golf course. The first group out is at 1200hrs. I have brought it forward an hour so we can hopefully catch the last few holes of the Open.

The boat will wait for no one so please allow plenty of time to get there.

3/4 handicap stableford competition Â£2 a skull Â£25, Â£10, Â£5. I'll have a rummage around and see if I can produce a bottle of something for a nearest the pin prize at 16. There are 4 par 3's so if anyone else would like to donate a silly something then feel free.

thecraw


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 5, 2011)

Can everyone be in Largs for 1100hrs please.

The ferry will leave Largs at 1115 and the bus will pick us up at Cumbrae Slip and take us to the golf course. The first group out is at 1200hrs. I have brought it forward an hour so we can hopefully catch the last few holes of the Open.

The boat will wait for no one so please allow plenty of time to get there.

3/4 handicap stableford competition Â£2 a skull Â£25, Â£10, Â£5. I'll have a rummage around and see if I can produce a bottle of something for a nearest the pin prize at 16. There are 4 par 3's so if anyone else would like to donate a silly something then feel free.

thecraw
		
Click to expand...

I'll donate a dozen Z Stars and a bottle of vodka mate.


----------



## Iaing (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll put up a bottle of whisky.


----------



## AMcC (Jul 6, 2011)

I can manage to wangle a game around the Dukes in St Andrews as a prize, only downside would be they had to accompany me on the day of the game.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW.

Very generous donations from Steve Kemlo, Ian Grey and Alan McCaw. Thanks very much gentlemen. Its appreciated.

04th Nearest the PIN :- Dozen balls, thanks to Steve.
05th Nearest the PIN :- Bottle of Vodka, thanks to Steve.
12th Nearest the PIN :- Bottle of Whisky, thanks to Iain.
16th Nearest the PIN :- Bottle of Vodka, thanks to me.

18th Nearest the PIN in two a day out at the Dukes with Alan McCaw, thanks to Alan McCaw.

I'm going to speak to the big chap upstairs and arrange the weather. Thanks again to everyone and look forward to seeing you all on the day.

Crawford.


----------



## Bunkers (Jul 6, 2011)

I've still got a bottle of Buckie that remained unclaimed from Machrihanish...tempting eh!


----------



## thecraw (Jul 6, 2011)

Donates a bottle of Buckie, leaves with a bottle of Buckie! Slight of hand thats better than Paul Daniels!


----------



## Bunkers (Jul 6, 2011)

That's magic!


----------



## thecraw (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes Paul!!!!


----------



## 2004Champ (Jul 8, 2011)

I couldn't manage to go that Sunday unfortunately or I would have put my name up for my first forum meet.

But I am willing to donate a prize - a free round of golf at Gourock and a sleeve of Pro V 1's.The winner of the prize is welcome to bring along up to two other people and I'll sign them on - all on me of course.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a cracking Red Wilson Glove Shaper still in the wrapper for the chuffer of the day!

I will probally return home with it again.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 9, 2011)

Grant, Crawford and Paul, are you giys still coming along next week?


----------



## inthecup (Jul 10, 2011)

PM sent Craw


----------



## Moff (Jul 11, 2011)

Grant, Crawford and Paul, are you giys still coming along next week?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah should be fine for Sunday & the wooden spoon!


----------



## thecraw (Jul 13, 2011)

One call off, one new party.

Bigslice has joined the Fantasy Island Experience. Welcome onboard.


----------



## bigslice (Jul 13, 2011)

woop woop, just trying my golf shoes with dodgy toe, will be there come rain hail or snow


----------



## bigslice (Jul 14, 2011)

add a bottle of vodka to the list


----------



## thecraw (Jul 14, 2011)

Champion stuff bigslice.
#

Anyway, room for another little un. Euan has cried off with a pimple on his bottom.

Anyone at all who wishes to be considered as the super sub please got in touch your more than welcome.


----------



## bigslice (Jul 14, 2011)

come on folks, lets make the numbers up, ive heard there are cracking views from the course. and there is a 40% chance of sunshine. flat caps optional


----------



## inthecup (Jul 14, 2011)

Craw, I got a dozen PRO V1's for ya to add to the ever growing prize fund.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 14, 2011)

Doz Pro V's they'll be for the organiser thank you very much.

Can you also knock up a 20th man, some timber, plywood, couple of screws, a wee biscuit joint here and there and bobs yer uncle. It'll keep Fabian amused and save the rest of us from listening to his Tom Kite!


----------



## thecraw (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone at all??????

Need a 20th man/woman???? 

Everything else is in place, times, ferry, bus, prizes, nearest the pin markers etc etc.


----------



## bigslice (Jul 15, 2011)

now down to 20 percent chance of sunshine on sunday, come on room for one more


----------



## granters (Jul 17, 2011)

Well cheers for a great day everyone, ended on a sour note for me, having had to  jump out of a still moving car to pish all over my right trouser leg. She nearly made me walk hame. 

But them's the breaks

Well done to Al, great round, and well done to Paul, great Punt!


----------

